# First time with kale



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Raised kale this fall garden, first time. Never eaten. Appreciate any suggested recipes or suggestions how to prepare from real folks in this expertise group. Thanks


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I replace my lettuce in my salad with it.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Its great in a garden salad with spinach and lettuce and "stuff"....but my favorite is sauteed like this:

Heat up some olive oil in a pan, add in a couple cloves of garlic and/or chopped onion and/or bacon bits), brown it, then add Kale and stock ( either water, white wine, or veg stock about Â½ cup), toss everything, cover and cook about 5 minutes, remove cover and evaporate off liquid for a couple of minutesâ€¦remove and salt, pepper, and a little red vinegar to taste and ready to serve


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

friend of mine did some kale like that and boy did that stuff smell up the house. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

If you simmer it, it won't smell up the house.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Can it be any "louder smelling" than mustard greens?


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

I fed mine to the deer! Chard and Boc Choi done good as is spinach and carrots.


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> I fed mine to the deer! Chard and Boc Choi done good as is spinach and carrots.
> View attachment 2696490


those are still good eating carrots, but you have a hard pan in your soil and some tightness in your soil as well as far as carrots are concerned

I realize they do not have to be grocery store perfect for home use, but if you till deeper and get the soil broken up you will stop the wiggles, the stunted ends and the rooting ends

mix in some sand as well if you have it


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Pull or cut stem out..We use to stir fry...in salads....Boil as greens


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

jm423 said:


> Raised kale this fall garden, first time. Never eaten. Appreciate any suggested recipes or suggestions how to prepare from real folks in this expertise group. Thanks


We raise kale every fall, and I love it. 90% of the time, we cook it like shown on this thread (bottom of first post):

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1288258

My wife will make "kale chips" as well.


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

jm423 said:


> Raised kale this fall garden, first time. Never eaten. Appreciate any suggested recipes or suggestions how to prepare from real folks in this expertise group. Thanks


Cook like mustard greens. Wife also grinds and put into smoothies with beets.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Other + bugs do not seem to bother it too much


----------



## SeaJay33 (Dec 6, 2010)

Great kale salad -

Rinse one bunch of kale leaves. 
Remove stem if tough, chop kale and place in bowl. 
Add 1 clove minced garlic, 1/8 teaspoon salt, 1/4 cup good olive oil, juice and zest of one lemon. 
Massage this mixture with your hands for about 3 minutes or until leaves are soft. 
Add a 1/4 cup of currants and 1/4 cup of pine nuts. 
Toss well and then let the salad rest 15 minutes. Enjoy.


----------

